# Technology



## richiemoe (Mar 17, 2010)

Isn't technology great. I'm not even that old and can't believe all the great things that have come out.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I am that old. LOL.:yes: Can remember the first hand held calculators in the early 70`s. The rich guys had ones with memory functions. Mine could add, subtract,divide and total. WooHah.:laughing:


----------



## pwilson2011 (Sep 13, 2011)

I spent a while pulling apart my brothers laser levels, and was trying to figure out if it has a Red laser diodes that are almost certainly the most typical forms of diodes used in the lower end outdoor laser levels or a 630nm Helium-neon laser It looks like the wavelenth they work at either 650nm or 630 - 635nm not sure which one. I though it will be an open diode but it really seems like it's closed because it has some sort of casing around the diode which suggests at the very least it has some protection. 

The beam of light is really small and intense Possibly its a diode pumped solid state laser (DPSS) - I think these laser beams work on about 670nm or 680nm. They've got a higher beam feature and lower spectral bandwidth. Generally the standard and brightness is a lot more finer than the lower nm beams.Laser levels throw a beam of light that can be used as a visible chalk line every time a straight and even location point is needed. 

The dimensions of the beam of light will depend on the scale of the diode. In this instance, smaller is much better a slighter beam of light is more precise. Using a wider beam of light, the actual point of "level" may be set anywhere in the width of the ray. So I think that is why the laser level line is so tiny and presice so as to have a really precise measurement.

Now I've the laser out of the level I just need to choose what I'm going to do with it now I have it, I would like think of a cool project to get my teeth into, has anybody made some amusing and entertaining things with a spare building laser level beam


----------

